# Use For A Broken Electronic Caliper



## bill stupak (Sep 3, 2016)

I use this to scribe sheet metal. The clear plastic is glued on and the scale is adhered with double back tape.  Bill


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 3, 2016)

nice save!


----------



## chips&more (Sep 3, 2016)

I’ll be waiting to see what you do with the electronic/top part of that caliper…Dave.


----------



## dlane (Sep 3, 2016)

Better than " a vice stop for a mill " post a while back


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 4, 2016)

Perfect loaner tool!


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Sep 22, 2016)

I hate to say it, but that is probably still more accurate than most of my machining requires. LOL.
Chris


----------

